

Seeking tech cofounder/collaborator-Adventure travel startup - colellm

Seeking Technical Collaborator/Cofounder to help build an Exciting Adventure Travel Website from the ground up.<p>The Adventure Travel industry is a 100 billion/year business and is the fastest growing segment of the travel industry (not to mention nearly recession proof!). As one of the last frontiers in online travel, it is extremely fragmented. Therefore, finding information for your next outdoor vacation is extremely time consuming! Come help my partner and I build a solution!<p>What we Have:<p>Industry Knowledge,  Connections, &#38; Passion, Strong Design Skills &#38; Working Ability in XHTML/CSS,
Extensive Business Planning,
Detailed Wireframes &#38; Functional Specifications<p>What we Need:<p>Someone to interpret the needs of the business and make decisions about the proper technologies to implement on the backend. 
There are no specific preferences in place with regard to coding languages. 
Seeking True Cofounder to work with us from the ground Up!<p>Founder's equity will be granted in lieu of pay. (bootstrapped startup!)<p>Major PLUS - an interest in the outdoors, biking, hiking, adventure travel!!!<p>Strongly prefer someone in NYC tri state area (NY, NJ, CT)!!!
======
pguerin
> "What you should explain is why this techie isn't going to be the one
> sitting around doing all the work while you tell him what to do."

Building a startup isn't only about coding... you need to create the brand and
make the target public aware of your product (marketing). Thus, connections
helps and the will to execute the idea is essential. Most business people that
comes up to me with a new venture talks like this, I see nothing wrong there.
You also need to do all the paperwork to make your startup legal, etc. For all
I know, you guys seem pretty serious about your project and that's a good
thing :)

> "In other words, you really need to sell yourselves as people who can make
> something happen. Do you have a track record?"

Yes, it would be interesting to know why the startup is different that the
rest so we know it's not one of those bad startups that goes nowhere. You
don't need lots of details, just a simple explanation about the vision & scope
of your project and why we shouldn't use the online travel sites that already
exist on the internet. What is different about your project and what is the
competition? (no competition is not an answer! ;)

------
davidw
What you should explain is why this techie isn't going to be the one sitting
around doing all the work while you tell him what to do. In other words, you
really need to sell yourselves as people who can make something happen. Do you
have a track record?

~~~
colellm
shocking that I should get such a response.

on one end, there is a TON of legwork with regard to my idea that involves
reaching out to each adventure operator and incorporating content into the
site. I did mention it was extremely fragmented and a lot of the value would
come from bringing information together/generating unique content.

also, i did learn to hack in xhtml/css and although i know they are not true
programming languages it is a start in that i can at least hack together part
of a front end

~~~
davidw
> shocking that I should get such a response.

Not really - looks like you've been here a while, so you knew that. I'm not
saying your deal is no good, just that you're going to have to work hard to
sell people on yourselves. Working for free has big opportunity costs for
everyone involved, and as you must have seen here, everyone has bumped into
the "I have a wonderful idea I just need you to do it for me for free" types,
so I'm just giving you a suggestion to show you're not like that.

> Major PLUS - an interest in the outdoors, biking, hiking, adventure
> travel!!!

> Strongly prefer someone in NYC tri state area (NY, NJ, CT)

Why would anyone who loves the outdoors live in that area?;-)

~~~
colellm
The "shocking" part was completely sarcastic :) I totally understand the value
of one's time. i am not hoping to ignite that whole business person vs coder
battle or come across as a business person jerk, which is why I am presenting
myself as a tech collaborator who will build the front end.i myself have
already spent countless hours baking the idea, talking to industry experts,
etc

